# Como crear microfonos espias



## alejandrometal1 (Jul 21, 2009)

hola...
yo instala camaras de seguridad y mi cliente quiere un microfono oculto me gustaria yo crearlo como hago me podrian ayudar porfavor


----------



## David Mentesana (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola... 

Hay un circuito muy sencillo de fabricar que se trata del famoso "Scorpion", un microtransmisor FM de gran alcance aprox. unos 100 metros y que utiliza un solo transistor y unos pocos componentes faciles de conseguir.

El tamaño del transmisor armado es el de una "tarjeta de memoria SD" y utiliza 3 v (dos pilas de reloj).

La ventaja del transmisor por supuesto es que es barato, reducido tamaño y la facilidad de montaje...
Las desventajas es que si o si es recomendable montarlo sobre la placa serigrafiada original para obtener buen alcance. Otra desventaja puede ser que se precise un receptor cerca y que esto hace que pueda ser publico lo que esta escuchando...

Si te interesa te envio los diagramas por correo.. porq no se si existe el link.


----------



## alejandrometal1 (Jul 21, 2009)

te agradeceria el archivo...


----------



## soschorni (Jul 21, 2009)

Aca lo subo yo por si lo quieren


----------



## zalo_e (Ago 3, 2009)

Perdon por mi ignorancia, alguien podria explicarme como funciona, es decir como recojo el sonido que capta el microfono. Soy muy nuevo con la electronica pero espero que me ayuden a superar mis limitaciones. gracias.


----------



## Ncoola (Ago 3, 2009)

zalo_e dijo:
			
		

> Perdon por mi ignorancia, alguien podria explicarme como funciona, es decir como recojo el sonido que capta el microfono. Soy muy nuevo con la electronica pero espero que me ayuden a superar mis limitaciones. gracias.



Envia la señal por FM. Se puede escuchar por cualquier radio cercana en una frecuencia entre 88-108 MHz


----------



## comando_co (Ago 3, 2009)

Ese transmisor es pequeñito pero guerrero, cuando estábamos en la secundaria hicimos varios para andar molestando con ellos en todo el colegio. Tiene un alcance muy bueno, es muy discreto su tamaño, barato para la construcción, no te da problemas de ajuste, consumo de baterías es bueno, puedes utilizar un miniradio de fm para captar su señal, y como dijo David Mentesana fabrica el impreso con los parámetros que te dieron, la bobina esa que esta hecha sobre el impreso es muy critica. No es nada complicado la fabricación y la prueba del minitransmisor de FM, y da una satisfacción cuando lo ves funcionando.


----------



## Viyi (Ago 19, 2009)

Perdon por la pregunta... pero me podrian explicar como construyo esa bobina? Sus vueltas y el calibre de alambre por favor! 

desde ahora Gracias!


----------



## David Mentesana (Ago 21, 2009)

hola viyi . no es recomendable fabricarla manualmente por 3 causas:

1-Es dificil de calibrar el circuito despues.

2-Se verá sacrificado el alcance con toda seguridad.

3-Hay posibilidades de que aumente las capacidades parasitas.


----------



## Viyi (Ago 21, 2009)

Bueno, y cual bobina usaria entoncs? porque en este circuito no me ponen ningun valor para la bobina..


----------



## David Mentesana (Ago 24, 2009)

construye el circuito utilizando el diagrama PCB original, en este la bobina tiene el tamaño, num. de vueltas y grosor que sugiere el montaje. de esta manera te evitarás problemas de calibrado y el circuito funcionará perfecto....


----------



## Rubioz (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y se me dio por hacer este mircrotransmisor fm que esta muy bueno, segui todas las indicaciones pero no me funciona... Me puse a revisar bien y puede ser que los capacitores ceramicos tengan mal los valores (20 nF en ves de 22) y el otro tiene un valor el cual no loo se, lo fui comprar y me deron esos pero estoy seguro de que estan mal. ¿Puede ser esa la causa de que no me funcione?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 12, 2009)

Igual y lo mas seguro es que te los dieron mal el de 22nf debe decir en la cubierta 223 y el de 2.2nf debe decir 222 como dijo el compañero los valores de estos capacitores son criticos y afectan el funcionamiento te recomiendo que consigas los que son SUERTE


----------



## Rubioz (Nov 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias, me acabo de fijar y el capacitor que debia ser de 22 nF es de 20 y el otro no se lee bien el codigo asi que ya compre el de 22 y estoy por comprar el de 2,2 seguramente me anda. Muchas Gracias

Hola de nuevo, les cuento que consegui los capacitores de los valores correctos pero no me funciona. Lo que me ocurre al conectar todo y girar el trimmer o al girar la perilla de la radio es que se acompla ( se produce un fuerte silbido) por unos segundos y luego segui el chirrido comun de la señal de radio. No se que mas hacer... Revise todo y lo corregi tambien pero no se mas que hacer. ¿ A que se puede deber mi problema?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 14, 2010)

existe un software para el calculo de capacitores muy buenbo y sencillo se llama caculcap y se puede descargar por la internet con facilidad suerte yo tengo la revista original de saber e3lectronica donde aparece el circuito y es muy sencillo de armar vale la pena intentar montarlo


----------



## KIKIRIBU (May 13, 2010)

Hola chavos vi los diagramas del transmisor pero no me quedo claro lo de la bobina, se supone que el circuito funciona tal cual esta, se menciona una bobina en uno de los diagramas pero no se presenta en la foto donde estan los componentes, si no que esta a mi parecer dibujada en el circuito no se si este correcto, si es asi no hay problema el circuito funciona pero si no como debo de armar la bobina para que funcione y otra cosa menciona en la lista de componentes un trimmer comun, pero de que valor  debe de ser para que abarque un rango de frecuencia de FM completo, o cualquier valor funciona. Gracias por el aporte y espero su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

KIKIRIBU dijo:


> Hola chavos vi los diagramas del transmisor pero no me quedo claro lo de la bobina, .......


La bobina se forma con el propio circuito impreso, es la parte que parece un espiral.


----------



## KIKIRIBU (May 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo me sacast de una duda.


----------



## pablo1234 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola que tal, les cuento que estoy construyendo el circuito pero cuando fui a comprar los componentes me dijieron que trimmer queria. Como en la descripcion figura trimmer comun, cual es el que debo comprar ya que me dijo el vendedor que vienen de distinto valores.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La bobina se forma con el propio circuito impreso, es la parte que parece un espiral.



Fogonazo disculpa que te moleste pero me pregunto si seria posible que me dijeras como le hago para calcular cual seria el henriaje de dichas espiras del pcb del circuito para poder hacer la bobina con alambre y ademas sera posible?

saludos!

HADES


----------



## asterión (Ago 3, 2010)

HADES, calcular el valor de la bobina se puede hacer de manera indirecta si utilizas la formula:
Frecuencia de resonancia al cuadrado = 25330 entre el valor de la inductancia de la bobina en uH por el valor de la capacitancia del condensador en paralelo a ella en pF o dicho de otra manera:
F^2=25330/L x C.
Como debes saber el valor del condensador (si es variable calcúlalo con el valor "central") y debes saber el rango de frecuencias en las que transmite (88 a 108Mhz en la FM) puedes recalcular el valor de la bobina en caso no lo sepas y hasta rediseñarlo o hacerlo un valor fijo en capacitancia por ejemplo.

Pero bueno esto para motivos educacionales pero yo recomendaría usar como micrófono espía un Tx que use una frecuencia estable por cristal que puede estar emitiendo en uno de sus armónicos, por ejemplo como vi en neoteo.com un cristal de 10.240Mhz en su noveno armónico x9 = 92.1.. Mhz
Claro que se podría usar un cristal de un valor cercano pero habría que modificar el filtro de salida...


----------



## HADES (Ago 3, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> HADES, calcular el valor de la bobina se puede hacer de manera indirecta si utilizas la formula:
> Frecuencia de resonancia al cuadrado = 25330 entre el valor de la inductancia de la bobina en uH por el valor de la capacitancia del condensador en paralelo a ella en pF o dicho de otra manera:
> F^2=25330/L x C.
> Como debes saber el valor del condensador (si es variable calcúlalo con el valor "central") y debes saber el rango de frecuencias en las que transmite (88 a 108Mhz en la FM) puedes recalcular el valor de la bobina en caso no lo sepas y hasta rediseñarlo o hacerlo un valor fijo en capacitancia por ejemplo.
> ...



Gracias agradescso tus aclaraciones, grosso de tu parte sabelo!!!

HADES


----------



## Vlay (Sep 8, 2010)

El circuito "escorpion" es estable??? 
Cambiando de tema y volviendo al inicial (como crear microfonos espia) ¿como podria hacerse un microfono dirijido? o sea de esos que "apuntas" el microfono hacia lo que queres escuchar, como conversaciones a distancia o el ruido de los pajaros... podria hacerse con un audifono ¿no es asi? 
el caso es que yo hice uno y tiene muy poca sensibilidad, no se si sera alguna falla de diseño o una falla mia, el caso es que el microfono no es muy sensible a los ruidos ambiente, pero si a los que estan muy cerca del microfono, no recuerdo ya de donde lo descargue pero el diagrama es el siguiente:  





yo por mi parte estoy queriendo agregarle una etapa ¿preamplificadora? para una mayor sensibilidad, pero no se que tengo que tener en cuenta para ello...


----------



## asterión (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo una vez hice un micrófono que me parece que si era razonablemente sensible, y para ser dirigido debe tener una parabólica que atrape las ondas de sonido desde una dirección. Y no creo que el escorpión sea muy estable...


----------



## Vlay (Sep 9, 2010)

ok gracias.. si, me interesa, ¿podes comentar mas hacerca de dicho microfono? y lo de la parabolica, si , lo tengo en cuenta, al igual que el microfono  puede introducirse en un tubo cerrado por un extremo...


----------



## asterión (Sep 9, 2010)

Tengo que buscarlo, lo tengo montado en casa, apenas lo tenga lo publico.  Saludos


----------



## Vlay (Sep 9, 2010)

genial  hasta la proxima...

aclaro tambien que mas que nada me interesa un circuito sensible a los ruidos ambiente para poder reemplazar en la entrada del que ya dije que monte


----------



## asterión (Sep 20, 2010)

Vlay, aca esta el circuito y las fotos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Esta en mi blog si quieres mas detalles. Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola,les presento un microfono espia miniatura,transmite en 760Mhz,requiere un receptor en esa frecuencia para recibir la señal de audio,esta construido con componentes miniatura,pero no son SMD,hoy en dia con componentes SMD de 805 o 603 de size o tamaño,saldrian muchos más pequeños
Saludos


----------



## Vlay (Oct 16, 2010)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola,les presento un microfono espia miniatura,transmite en 760Mhz,requiere un receptor en esa frecuencia para recibir la señal de audio,esta construido con componentes miniatura,pero no son SMD,hoy en dia con componentes SMD de 805 o 603 de size o tamaño,saldrian muchos más pequeños
> Saludos



eemm y acaso sabes como realizar el proyecto??? 

cuando tenga tiempo construire "tu" microfono Asterión y comentare los resultados


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 16, 2010)

comando_co dijo:


> fabrica el impreso con los parámetros que te dieron, la bobina esa que esta hecha sobre el impreso es muy critica. .




hola queria preguntarles antes de hacer el PCB cual es el grosor de las pistas para la bobina y cual serian las medidas del "cuadrado" (que hace de bobina) ya que no lo especifica en ningun lado y como dijo nuestro amigo esto es critico,,,  saludos !!


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 16, 2010)

Che te refieres acaso si manejo componentes SMD,claro que si,mira aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/modulador-chip-tda8822-42993/, es un modulador de TV con chips y componentes SMD,saludos


----------



## gil256 (Oct 16, 2010)

exelentes aportesamigos son muy buenos
saludos
gil256


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 16, 2010)

Adjunto esquematico del micrófono espia en 760 MHz,sólo requiere 1,5 voltios para funcionar,la potencia de emisión nunca fué determinada,no creo que supere 1 mW,sin embargo a esa frecuencia puede superarse los 50 mts de alcance con un receptor sensible,saludos


----------



## Vlay (Oct 17, 2010)

Gracias Americo88888888888888 me referia a si tenias el diagrama o solo era una imagen de lo que se podia hacer pero no sabis como hacerlo, pero bueno, veo que ya me respondiste... saludos..


----------



## tutu (Ene 6, 2011)

hola ,como puedo calcular el tamaño de la bobina del circuito de americo88888
gracias


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Ene 6, 2011)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Adjunto esquematico del micrófono espia en 760 MHz,sólo requiere 1,5 voltios para funcionar,la potencia de emisión nunca fué determinada,no creo que supere 1 mW,sin embargo a esa frecuencia puede superarse los 50 mts de alcance con un receptor sensible,saludos



ehh Americo8888 me podesd conseguir el receptor ? por favor 

Thanks YOU


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 18, 2011)

Tutu:
No te preocupes por el valor de la bobina,con sólo dos vueltas sobre una forma de 3 mm y con un capacitor de 3pF ya estas en UHF,separas o juntas las espiras para caer en una banda libre de canales de TV UHF.

Lightninig 007:
El receptor es un tuner mecánico de UHF, (lo consigues de viejos Tv,especialmente de B/N y hechos en China),la salida del mismo lo conecto a un Rx de FM modificado para 45-50MHz,con ello me aseguro recibir toda la banda de UHF TV ,es decir desde 470 hasta 890 MHz.
Saludos amigos


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Ene 18, 2011)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Tutu:
> No te preocupes por el valor de la bobina,con sólo dos vueltas sobre una forma de 3 mm y con un capacitor de 3pF ya estas en UHF,separas o juntas las espiras para caer en una banda libre de canales de TV UHF.
> 
> Lightninig 007:
> ...



Gracias Americo 8888


----------



## padrino537 (Sep 13, 2011)

de que valor es el trimmer?


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 13, 2011)

asterión dijo:


> Vlay, aca esta el circuito y las fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cual es el receptor de este circuito una radio fm, como el que usa el micrófono espía o un receptor aparte que uno debe hacer específicamente para que capte dicha señal


----------



## padrino537 (Sep 13, 2011)

alguien sabe de que valor a que valor va el trimmer ? o que seria trimmer comun


----------



## Vlay (Sep 15, 2011)

SERGIOD ese circuito es un amplificador simplemente para oir mejor no es un emisor fm por lo que no necesitas un receptor, solo necesitas unos auriculares, es como un audifono, justamente eso es lo que es, ¿comprendes?


----------



## padrino537 (Sep 16, 2011)

es como un oido para los sordos


----------



## pauldavid (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola a todos.

 descargue el Scorpion y me salta tambien lo del timmer 
y me gustaria si alguien puede sacarme de la duda. 

alguien sabe los valores el trimmer ? o a que se refiere con trimmer comun.

(soy principiante) agradesco su paciencia.


----------



## malesi (Oct 1, 2012)

5 a 30pF
un poco más de info en el pdf
Saludos


----------



## pauldavid (Oct 6, 2012)

malesi dijo:


> 5 a 30pF
> un poco más de info en el pdf
> Saludos



muchas gracias ,es de gran ayuda y es que soy novato. un abrazo.


----------

